

Use of illicit drugs becomes part of Silicon Valley's work culture - unmole
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_26219187/use-illicit-drugs-becomes-part-silicon-valleys-work?source=pkg

======
sccassius
Does anyone find the discussion here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2bybwp/use_of_i...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2bybwp/use_of_illicit_drugs_becomes_part_of_silicon/)

to be accurate? I'm a student looking into the trying to work there, and I was
curious about some other's opinions.

